# Marble self cloning crayfish



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

Picked up several Marble selfcloning crayfish (4),at the fall auctions and placed one each in different tanks.
Was cleaning my Endler tank the other day and what do I see but several 1/2" crayfish darting around.
Didn't think the Momma(?) was old enough or large enough to start berrying up yet. 
Found her and boy, does she have a large clutch under her tail.
Moved her to her own tank and just waiting to see the eggs hatch. Should have about 100 or so babies. Just in time for the start of the spring auctions.
Have pulled the other three crayfish from their tanks and put them all into a 15 gal. Plenty of hiding places, so will see what happens. None of the others are berried up and they are larger then the one that has.
Interesting to watch .


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Are they really messy to keep?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Modo said:


> Are they really messy to keep?


Not at all messy. Treat it like one of your fish tanks and do the same maintenance.

I have a 20g setup with 10 SC Crays and I just put some fish food in every day. They also like plants to chew on, esp. Hornwort. I often throw in plant cuttings too.


----------

